# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  MRI scan

## Lutine

Er wordt een MRI scan gemaakt. Je mag invullen wel of niet akkoord gaan met een radioactieve stof.
Indien niet akkoord, wat gebeurt er dan.

----------


## Janneke

Hoi, heb je hier het antwoord nog op gevonden?

----------

